# The Afghan People



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't have many photos since it's only been a month and we never get to walk anywhere - it's always 60 KPH in a HMMWV. Here are a few interesting ones. I'll continue to add from time to time if there is interest.

Three Amigos










Candy!










Afghan lad


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Aga (Uncle)










Alfalfa Girl and Hawk










Wet One


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Seem a friendly bunch









Keep the photo`s coming Colin, makes nice a change from Leicester


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

brilliant pictures Colin, love the last one, I find it amazing how others see the world so differently to us.

What camera do you use btw.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Oly 5050, same one I take my watch and U/W photos with. It's truly a great camera, though after this deplyment, it may need to be replaced









The 7070 is looking good, but I believe it takes a proprietary battery







, not my beloved rechargeable AAs.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great photos Colin


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know Lithium ion batteries are quite efficient and small but if they go flat and you can't charge them, you are buggered. At least with a camera that uses AAs you can put Alkaline ones in if you NiMh's go flat.

That's what you get when manufacturers try to make cameras to fit in handbags.









Just get a bigger handbag!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

And matching shoes and watch strap!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice pics Colin especially the old man. Great composition.

Just reminds me how fortunate many of us are.

Keep safe


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Hakim. The picture is grainy as I had to use ASA400 and digital zoom







to get a candid shot indoors. As nice to me as the folks at the hospital are, 'Aga' is always the most pleasant and polite.

Raider Fortress










The City Pool


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Imagine how surprised I was to see this young man!









Go the Black!










Kandahar Hospital Dawn










Nomads


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The children come flying out of everywhere when they hear the HMMWVs









Americans!










Country Living










Village


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great pic`s Colin and as Hakim says great composition









Keep `em coming


----------

